# anyone got any bug/spider bite remadies?



## mike (Jun 19, 2007)

I got bit or stung on my arm by somethin not sure what but it swelled up to the size of a quarter, its red and fuckin hurts but doesnt itch.Anyone know of any thing to make swelling go down? I tryed ice and someone told me to make a paste with crushed up asperine and water but neither have done shit.
Thanks


----------



## ryn (Jun 19, 2007)

well its not real creative, but some pharmacy/drug stores have tubes of goop made especially for that. i got bit by something last summer that swelled up and hurt like you say. i just went into whatever pharmacy was near, opened up a tube of it, put it on and left. i didnt bother to steal it, just used it and left it. and it helped. and yeah i dont remember what its called but it was with the bacitracin ointment and that stuff. a topical analgesic of some sort. reduces swelling and pain.
but if you are sick too, then you might need more than ointment.


----------



## antfarm (Nov 26, 2007)

just watch out for signs of necrosis because if its a brown recluse bite youll want to keep that under control,


----------



## animalcrust (Dec 27, 2007)

squeeze the puss outta of it its gonna hurt like fuck but itll get rid of it i got bit by somethin in jail and it worked


----------



## k-pop (Jun 25, 2008)

ya get the puss out bandage with neosporin,ask your friends or parents if they have leftover amoxicilin,its an anti bacterial that is prescribed alot and is pretty common


----------



## RandomRaccoon (Jun 25, 2008)

If your into naturals, Clay.
It sucks the toxins out to the suface, some folks actually rub down in the shit and bake in the sun to detox.
otherwise if its infection your trying to deal with, and this hurts like fuck, take pine pitch, ye know, from the tree... boil it on a spoon and pour it on, make sure wound, or bite is compleatly covered. Itll solidify and you should keep it on, pus will come to the suface like water in a pot of rice when its almost done...


----------



## wokofshame (Jun 26, 2008)

if it's filled with pus, pierce it with something sterile, squeeze it if you want, then apply a hot cloth soaked in boiling water, dipping it in boiling water every time it starts to cool, as hot as you can possibly stand. the hot water actually draws out pus. i like to add lavenderr or other herbal extracts too to the cloth cause i think they help, i had terrible spider bites all of 2005 and was on antibiotics 5 times, just do the cloth thing before it gets out of control and hit the clinic if it does or it will Fuck You Up -peace


----------



## bryanpaul (Jun 26, 2008)

piss on that shit nigga !!!!
fer real


----------

